# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  Brand new X-MAX owner question

## jamescragle

Hi everyone, I just got an Qidi X-MAX printer and I've been playing around with it learning. This is my first printing journey so I'm breaking a few eggs but I'm having fun. There is something in the box that I don't have a clue as to it's use and it isn't explained in the owners manual (image attached). This forum looks pretty active and I look forward to participating.

----------


## fred_dot_u

The x-max has the capability to mount a spool internal to the build chamber, in the back lower right panel. I've placed my spool holder in that spot, as it does not interfere with the rest of the build volume. Use internal mounting for nylon and other hygroscopic filaments, to prevent moisture penetration.

As an aside, if you'll be printing ABS and other high temperature filaments, level your bed with the three screws, then set the gap to the nozzle. Preheat the bed to 100 °F and reset the gap, as the bed expands and will otherwise drive the nozzle into the build sheet.

----------


## jamescragle

ooooohhhhh!!! Now i see it, thank you!

----------

